# Mefos in der Nordsee



## macke (12. April 2004)

Also ich lebe hier in Sueddeutschland recht abgeschieden vom Meer. So langsam juckts mich aber auch, mal gen Norden zu fahren um auf Meerforellen zu gehen. Meine Freundin ist absoluter Nordseefan und will unbedingt mit mir zur Nordsee fahren. Ich lese im Zusammenhang mit Mefos aber immer nur von der Ostsee. Deshalb mal ne ganz bloede Frage: gibt's keine Mefos in der Nordsee?


----------



## mot67 (12. April 2004)

*AW: Mefos in der Nordsee*

gibts schon, schliesslich steigen die forellen auch in nordseezuflüssen auf.
sind aber auf grund der tide und küstenbeschaffenheit schwer zu beangeln.
rund ums eidersperrwerk soll es angelmöglichkeiten geben, vielleicht weiss jemand anderes mehr,
gruss mot


----------



## TomKry (12. April 2004)

*AW: Mefos in der Nordsee*

Moin,
ergänzend zur Antwort von mot67 werden an der Nordsee Meerforellen beangelt und gefangen (Quelle: Blinker Sonderheft Meerforelle): 1. Meldorfer Hafen (Mielemündung), 2. Büsumer Hafen, 3. Holmer Siel, 4. Lüttmoorsiel, 5. Schlüttsiel, 6. Amrum, Föhr, Sylt.
Und dann in Dänemark ab etwa Hvide Sande nördlich (Auen, Fjord-Zuflüsse).

Die Nordsee soll grundsätzlich nicht so gut mit Meerforellen bestückt sein, da da der Salzgehalt der Nordsee höher als in der Ostsee. Dadurch beschränken sich die Angelmöglichkeiten häufig auf die Fluss- und Fjordmündungen (s.o.). 

Gruß


----------



## theactor (12. April 2004)

*AW: Mefos in der Nordsee*

Hi,

das wäre ja sooo schön...
In Büsum angele ich Sommer seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder mal; habe aber noch einen Spinnfischer dort gesehen.

Wenn, dann wirklich Meldorfer Hafen; das sieht wirklich gut aus.. 
Im letzten Jahr fragte ich jedoch mal einen Angelladen-Fuzzi vor Ort deswegen.
Warum er darauf eine viertel Stunde lang lachte ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel   

Reppi: sag mal was! (der wohnt da vor Ort; andererseits nimmt er immer den weiten Weg zur Ostsee in Kauf, vielleicht spricht das ja auch schon für sich ...)


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. April 2004)

*AW: Mefos in der Nordsee*

@ macke
Die Info`s von TomKry sind absolut richtig. Fakt ist, dass die gezielte Fischerei auf Mefo`s in der Nordsee ungleich schwieriger ist, als in der Ostsee.
Wenn Mefos gefangen werden, dann sind es aber meistens maßige Fische, nicht selten sogar richtige "Brocken"!
Habe selber gesehen, wie einer im Meldorfer Hafen (Schleuse zur Nordsee) eine Mefo bekommen hat.
Auch in der Miele und den angrenzenden nördlichen Sielen werden regelmäßig Mefos gefangen. Dort aber meistens im Frühjahr und dann auf Spinner. Die Mefo im Meldorfer Hafen kamm am 30.09.2002 raus. Weis ich so genau, weil einen Tag später (ab 01.10.) dort nicht mehr geangelt werden darf (wegen Schonzeit der Mefo).
Ich finde diese Regelung gelindegesagt schwachsinnig, zumal sie erst ab 2002 gilt (vorher nicht) und gerade dann erst die richtig gute Zeit auf Stinte dort beginnt.
Ein Schelm, der da böses denkt.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## marioschreiber (12. April 2004)

*AW: Mefos in der Nordsee*



> dass die gezielte Fischerei auf Mefo`s in der Nordsee ungleich schwieriger ist, als in der Ostsee.



...und in der Ostsee ist das schon ein "hartes Stück Brot" !

Das Reppi von der Nordsee an die Ostsee zum fischen fährt würde mir auch zu denken geben


----------



## Blauortsand (13. April 2004)

*AW: Mefos in der Nordsee*

Also ich komme ursprünglich aus Büsum und habe dort noch nie jemanden ne MeFo fangen sehen! In den Meldorfer Hafen mündet die Miele welchen einen Meerforellenaufstieg hat - soweit ich weiß werden die Forellen aber in der Miele gefangen und sind dann oft Beifang beim Aalangeln habe noch nie gehört, dass in dem Gewässer jemand die Forellen gezielt´befischt!!!
Ich habe letztens hier an der Ostsee nen Sylter Angler kennengelernt der gezielt auf Sylt die Schmuckstücke bejaagt und dass anscheinend auch erfolgreich!!!
Nach seinen Angaben geht die Saison an der Nordsee wohl 1-2 Monate später los als an der Ostsee!!!
Erfolgsversprechender ist aber meines Erachtens auf jedenfall die Ostseeangelei!!!!!!


----------



## detlefb (14. April 2004)

*AW: Mefos in der Nordsee*

Moin,
Da einige Angelvereine Fluesse wie Oste, Luhe und Illmenau usw mit Mefo's oder auch Lachsen besetzen und  Rueckkehrer zum Abstreifen gefangen werden, liegt es nahe das sie in der Nordsee leben.Nur wo??? sind da zufangen????


----------



## Reppi (14. April 2004)

*AW: Mefos in der Nordsee*

Also ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht, dass ich euch hier bei mir alle am Strand stehen sehen will...............nachher habe ich Schuld daran, dass ihr nichts fangt, weil Ebbe war :q  :q    
Nee, aber ehrlich; ich kenne keinen der jemals eine gefangen hätte.
Man hört zwar immer mal wieder von Fischern und Reusen usw., die Brummer verhaftet hätten,aber.........
Nur andersrum kenne ich auch niemanden, der gezielt auf die Silbernen losgeht......................
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (14. April 2004)

*AW: Mefos in der Nordsee*

HI,

@Reppi: let's try. erst verhaften wir einige Hornies (ich zeig Dir da mal 'ne Montage   ), dann gehen wir 12 Stunden was essen  :g  und dann probieren wir es in Meldorf einfach mal..

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, ist Omma Mitte Mai wieder zwei Wochen in Büsum! 

 #h


----------

